# TRX24 Primer Not Working



## The Grand Pooh-Bah (Nov 15, 2014)

Just got a John Deere TRX24 and the primer does not work. It's been colder than an x-wives shoulder and I finally got it started and running good with starter fluid. I know it has a Tecumseh 5 hp engine but have not been successful in finding a replacement primer.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

The Grand Pooh-Bah said:


> Just got a John Deere TRX24 and the primer does not work. It's been colder than an x-wives shoulder and I finally got it started and running good with starter fluid. I know it has a Tecumseh 5 hp engine but have not been successful in finding a replacement primer.
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated.


Probably not the primer itself. Check every inch of hose from primer bulb to carb. I've seen more than one of them collapse or just rot. And try your best to not use starting fluid.
And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, starting fluid is bad for an engine. As for the primer, make sure the hose is connected to the primer and the carb. Also make sure there are no holes in it. Sometimes the nipples can break off the back of the primer bulb too.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The Murray I'm working on was that way. The primer hose was rotted off and hanging in mid air at the carb. There was just enough of it left on the carb to cover the barb but I'm guessing age and vibration tear it at that point. I seem to find it broken off at the carb a common problem on the older stuff.


----------



## The Grand Pooh-Bah (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks, I will check that when it warms up a bit. 9F right now. Still waiting for our first snow.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

The primer hose rot will be the most common issue. I even had it on a 7 year old Ariens this year.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Where are my manners, welcome to the forum Grand Pooh-Bah


----------

